# New Shrubbery Ideas



## Trobin1991 (Aug 17, 2018)

Hey Guys,

Long time reader, first time poster. Bought a new home last year, and it has been a process to get this place back into shape. There was once beautiful landscaping here, long story short previous owners lived here for 10 years and did nothing. After 10 tree removals, multiple days on a bobcat, and pulling up a concrete walkway in the yard buried under 10 years of crabgrass. I am ready to dominate this season with my TTTF lawn, but I need help on the shrubs.

I pulled out all the old dead shrubs, and need ideas for what to put in. I have about 20ft x 8ft to play with. House is NW facing so it gets lots of sun throughout the day here in Charlotte, NC...Zone 8A. Pics were taken at about 5 O clock

Just a few things I have thought about...maybe a few pencil thin hollies in the back between the windows, a row of dwarf boxwoods trimmed in squares, some camiellas, a limelight hydrangea, sunlight ligustrum, and maybe a rosemary somewhere in there. Other options are azaleas, which i think look thin and scrubby after they bloom...and maybe a knock out rose bush, but they just don't look nice and trimmed like what I THINK i am going for.....

I really like the idea of dwarf boxwoods in a nice row square row down the middle, but don't know what to put in front or behind it????

Am I trying to put to much into a small area.......is less more here? Need a little help


----------



## MichiganGreen (Aug 7, 2018)

I'm partial to lilacs. So many varieties and am currently figuring out what i want - similar situation, almost full sun and next to house. Looking for height so going tree vs bush...so many cool ones to choose from. I like the boomerang because of the fall rebloom.


----------



## Trobin1991 (Aug 17, 2018)

Hmmm, thats something I never thought of. Thanks!

I just don't know...I think tree option is best. I don't want to cover up the window, but want something to grow up and over the windows. Almost need it to be very umbrella like....


----------



## Trobin1991 (Aug 17, 2018)

Or maybe just do a flowering tree in the corner, and forget about putting anything in between the windows....


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

I would start with one or two main design elements the first season. Get those in and use annuals to fill in the area the first year. Use the annuals to test out color combinations with you main elements. I am partial to pencil evergreen trees/shrubs against a brick house. The grow slowly and don't limit you other color options. Center one between each window and the corner.


----------



## Jconnelly6b (Mar 4, 2018)

Do you want evergreen or deciduous? You could flank the window on either side with full size crepe myrtles. They will grow approx 25' tall and flower all summer. You can prune them to keep them away from the window.


----------



## mmacejko (Jun 9, 2017)

I always try to alternate plants that flower at different times of the year to keep interest. Lilacs or weigelia for spring, knockout roses for summer, maybe some mums for fall. Something tall against the brick wall like upright junipers? So many options. I'm sure it will look great once finished


----------



## 440mag (Jan 29, 2018)

Hey, Troblin! Just checking back to see if you made any headway? Boy, those two garage window sills are so close to the ground, and they are so close to each other side by side, that space could be a challenge. Being kind of a "Type A" personality, I always go for symmetry followed closely by:

Non-invasive roots; and,
Low maintenance (relatively speaking: heat resistant, drought resistant, fewest fungal issues, etc.)
Non-deciduous
Contrasting colors (arranged just right, I've had mixes of yellow, maroon, dark green and light to grey green shrubs make up all year for lack of actual, seasonal "flowers")

With those criteria in mind, what about: 
- in the corner on the right, an upright "cone-shape" species of holly that maxes out at a height of, say, below the gutter along the garage; and,
- in the corner on the left an upright ("pendulum" shape) yew (species: _taxus_); then,
- in between some dwarf mop golden cypress, low growing yew, low growing dense juniper, boxwoods or variegated euonymus?

Another "go to" I fall back on a lot are variegated accuba ("gold dust") shrubs.

That's a nice space and definitely interested to see what you finally decide! :thumbup:


----------

